# Pinworms?



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

Has anyone had the lovely experience of pinworms as an adult and is it possible to have symptoms that seem to be IBS but are actually pinworms? Just curious because my husband insists he has pinworms and knowing how highly contagious they are he thinks my most recent IBS flareup could be the pinworms instead. I don't think so but I thought it might be worth asking! Thanks!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've never heard of pinworms being associated with IBS but it's an interesting thought. My family was plagued with pinworms when I was young and I got them again a few years ago while I was pregnant! However, I'm IBS-C and they never caused any D or anything like. They can be VERY uncomfortable though. The medicine I used a few years ago to get rid of them was called Vermox-take it once and they're gone.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

Tiss - Did your whole family take the medecine? If I understand the way it works, would be possible for my husband to become reinfected if he was the only one who took the medecine? Also, did you have any side effects from the pinworm medecine? Thanks for you help!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Mostly what I've heard is that pinworms cause no symptoms other than external itching. Although I did read in an old medical book that they can form a big ball in your intestines and cause pain and blockage. (I don't know if I'm buying this theory or not.)We went through a few pinworm infestations when my stepchildren were young. They hadn't been taught to wash their hands after going to the bathroom, and they were in preschool with a bunch of other little kids who frequently got infested. So every time they'd come to visit, they'd leave us a little gift in the form of worms. Besides taking the medicine, the most important things for getting rid of pinworms is to wash (in hot, hot water) all bedding and toys. Steam clean carpets. Then, insist that everyone wash their hands before eating ANYTHING. It's also helpful to take a shower first thing every morning when the worms' eggs are most likely to be on the skin. Believe me, I know how grossed-out you feel, but, this too, will pass![This message has been edited by zigmissus (edited 05-15-2001).]


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Your doctor needs to prescribe the medicine and the whole family needs to be treated. Pinworm eggs can be airborne which mean you can reinfest yourself through breathing. ALso, itching causes people to scratch which can result in the eggs being under the fingernails which get put in the mouth, nose, etc. You get the idea. It is important to wash everything in hot water, etc just like the previous post said. It is important to vacuum all carpets too. I was really embarrased when I got them as an adult. My doctor said it's no big deal, that he sees adults about once a month with them. He also said that some people are more prone to getting them which seems to be the case in my family since we had them frequently as children (contrary to belief you don't have to be a 'dirty' person to get them). Also contrary to belief you can SEE them. The female comes out toward the anus at night to lay eggs on the anus, which is where all the awful itching comes in. They are tiny, threadlike, not pleasant creatures. You probably need to call your doctor-she/he can give you the correct stuff provided what he really has is pinworms.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh, forgot to tell you. I've never had any side effects from Vermox.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

Thanks again, Tiss. A couple of more questions - did you feel itchy just at night or during the day as well? If left untreated, could they possibly cause the bloating and abdominal discomfort that could mimic IBS symptoms?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I cannot say about the pinworms causing any bloating or anything like that-I don't know. What they caused for me was pain like little pinching sensations inside the anus and rectum. The itching can become awful at night. My IBS does not seem to be related to pinworms but I don't know. I've been IBS-C most of my life with and without pinworms. Has your husband been diagnosed for certain that he has pinworms?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

Tiss - He has insisted he has but I do not think he does! He never wakes up at night from pain or itching but he does get itchy sometimes. I think it is just dry skin or hemmoroids that are causing him his trouble but he says he did have the pinworms as a kid so he think he has them again. I do get some itching as well but never enough to wake me from sleep and I do have a small hemmie and very dry, anal skin.To humor him, I thought I would investigate as both my IBS flare up and his possible pinworms seemed to coincide. Thanks so much for you time and help!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

LostPotatoes, it's easy enough to diagnose your husband. (With his cooperation!) I did this with my kids. Simply wait until a half hour after he goes to sleep, then quickly turn on the lights, throw back the covers and investigate his, ahem, anal area. You'll catch the little critters by surprise, and will be able to see them--they look like writhing, 1/2-inch white threads. On the other hand, could it be possible that he has a phobia where he WORRIES about having pinworms? I knew a woman who obsessed with the idea that she had scabies on her skin, and constantly applied a caustic medication to get rid of them, even after her doctor assured her she wasn't infested.


----------

